# Annoying text to talk in app.



## Drgnslyr221 (Sep 13, 2017)

Is there any way to disable the map. It calls me for every direction and causes my phone to beboop when hanging up.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You can mute it theres a speaker at bottom right of the map page to toggle


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

In iOS, during the nav when you tap on the map, the mute/speaker is the second icon on the left next to the X. It only last for the block or day when you mute the voice directions.


----------

